

WebKit & Gecko :hover Bug - verisimilitude
http://tumbledry.org/bug/

======
slater
Seems to be fixed in Ffox 4.0b8? On OSX, 10.6.5

~~~
verisimilitude
Thanks for the note -- I'll keep looking for a fix.

